# Alarma avisador de puerta abierta



## torasso (Mar 3, 2011)

Estimados, les comento que soy nuevo en el foro y estoy aca porque necesito hacer un cicuito que dispare una sirena de alarma si una puerta ha estado abierta por mas de 20 segundos y si la puerta es cerrada en ese periodo que no pase nada y se resetee el contador. Seguro que alguno ya hizo algo parecido y puede compartirlo, se agradece.

Desde ya muchas gracias.

Saludos


----------



## pipa09 (Mar 3, 2011)

torasso dijo:


> Estimados, les comento que soy nuevo en el foro
> 
> Saludos



Ante todo , Bienvenido.



torasso dijo:


> Seguro que alguno ya hizo algo parecido y puede compartirlo, se agradece.
> 
> Desde ya muchas gracias.
> 
> Saludos



Segundo, usaste el buscador del foro?


----------



## torasso (Mar 3, 2011)

Estimado pipa09, gracias por la bienvenida. He usado el buscador tal como me lo consultas, pero o no lo encuentro o no lo se interpretar. La verdad es que no estoy muy canchero.


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 3, 2011)

Para detectar la puerta puedes emplear un *Reed Switch* y un imán.
La alarma la puedes hacer con 2 555 o un 556, el primero como monoestable que se habilita con tu reed switch.
Transcurridos los 20 seg, este primer 555 habilita al segundo como astable que será el que accione un parlante o buzzer indicador sonoro de puerta abierta.


----------



## torasso (Mar 3, 2011)

Gracias Fogonazo por la data. Ahora me pongo con eso y les cuento que tal salio. Saludos


----------



## torasso (Mar 4, 2011)

Hola, estube probando lo que me comento Fogonazo, pero me surgieron dudas. Si a la salida del 555 como astable le conecto la sirena, esta sonaria alternadamente, no?. La otra duda es que la salida del 555 monoestable larga los 12v al instante de abrir el sensor de la puerta y se corta al tiempo; y no a los xx segundos de la apertura. Lo estoy conectando mal?.
Gracias por la ayuda.

Saludos


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 4, 2011)

Existen infinidad de formas de disparar un monoestable, flanco positivo, flanco negativo, mantener en reset, Etc.
Debes buscar la que mas te convenga.

Existen Reed switch NA, NC, NA-NC que te dan otras posibilidades de control.


----------



## torasso (Mar 5, 2011)

Bueno he investigado acerca de las diferentes formas de conectar un monoestable me parece que logre resolver mi problema, les mando una imagen de lo que hice para que me corrijan lo que este mal. el circuito funciona, pero no se si esta tecnicamente correcto.

http://img600.imageshack.us/i/555mono.jpg

​
Saludos.


----------

